# Acrylic Vivarium



## thewifestolemyaccount (Mar 24, 2008)

Evening all,

Looking to get a GTP and so am thinking of a viv for once he's a bit older. Does anyone know of a company that supplies transparent acrylic vivariums?
Also does anyone have experience of using same sort of viv?

Thanks, Simon


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

they scratch easily like when you wipe them down and they start to look tatty real fast depends how botherd you are about it looking nice i suppose


----------



## dj.cazzz (Jan 24, 2008)

also most of the acrilic tanks the bottem will bow arftera time from the heat mat etc


----------



## Scaredy cat (Jan 16, 2010)

if you are interested the house of spiders does some nice ones, i got my BRB in one at the mo as it is good for the humidity levels


----------



## james131 (Dec 30, 2008)

your better off buying a rhino-viv. they look quality. thats what ill be getting when my lot get bigger.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

thewifestolemyaccount said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Looking to get a GTP and so am thinking of a viv for once he's a bit older. Does anyone know of a company that supplies transparent acrylic vivariums?
> Also does anyone have experience of using same sort of viv?
> ...


 snakes and adders do some purpose built gtp vivs they are very good and alot cheaper than rhino vivs


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

bloodpython22 said:


> snakes and adders do some purpose built gtp vivs they are very good and alot cheaper than rhino vivs


Or you guys can realise this thread is 2 years old...:2thumb:


----------

